# some wheelie shots



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sorry for the bad pics.. my cousin cant shoot a cam wortha-sh*t. he took the pics to early so i was still bringing it up









check out the 1 hander..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You are the shiet bro!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ROCK!!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

cooll....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

While we were driving down one of the expressways on Long Island last summer there was a jackass that was weaving through traffic on a yellow CBR. He started doing wheelies and then proceeded to lay on his bike and even stand up while weaving through traffic going about 100mph. Why?!?!?!?!

As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice shots man for my 20th b-day i think im getting a bike I cant wait. The only thing is it will be november and in Wisconsin it will be to cold so ill have to wait till spring but I still cant wait!!!!!!1


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> While we were driving down one of the expressways on Long Island last summer there was a jackass that was weaving through traffic on a yellow CBR. He started doing wheelies and then proceeded to lay on his bike and even stand up while weaving through traffic going about 100mph. Why?!?!?!?!
> 
> As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...:nod:


typical.


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice Nice :nod:


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

there was a guy in my crew who fall of his bike at 105 mi. an hour broke his leg and every bone in his left foot. i have a cbr 600rr same color nice ride


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bigred said:


> there was a guy in my crew who fall of his bike at 105 mi. an hour broke his leg and every bone in his left foot. i have a cbr 600rr same color nice ride


 my cousin killed himself test driving a ninja zx-12r


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry to here that.







last year we were putting some down every mouth are so it seemed. sence i started riding i have notice that most people dont like u if ur on a bike . i had some guy try to hite me in traffic thinking it was funny so we pulled him out his car and had a time with him. now i have to wait to fix my bike thats why its nice tobe in a good crew.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

my aunt and uncle got him a wicked gravestone with a picture of the ninja engraved in the marble.. he had been saving up to buy it.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

sweet pics man! I wish I could have done wheelies on my old bike but it was just to damn big and heavy. I used to have a 1975 Honda CB 500, that thing was tank I don't think the pics are bad.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: what a showoff


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dracofish said:


> While we were driving down one of the expressways on Long Island last summer there was a jackass that was weaving through traffic on a yellow CBR. He started doing wheelies and then proceeded to lay on his bike and even stand up while weaving through traffic going about 100mph. Why?!?!?!?!
> 
> As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...


 must have been the BB---biker boyz or something the video they have is called twelve O clock


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Glad to see you wearing a helmet Neil











> As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...


what a fucked up thing to say


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Olson said:


> Glad to see you wearing a helmet Neil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was thinking the same thing, especially after my cousin died on a bike.

not a cool thing to wish upon someone.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...


 Thats fucked up!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> Olson said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you wearing a helmet Neil
> ...


It's not like I don't know someone that died on a bike. One of my b/f's good friends from HS was riding his bike with a girl on the back and a truck cut them off, resulting in them sliding under the trailor. She was decapitated. Someone else I went to HS with died doing a bike stunt for a movie.

I know about bike safety...practically everyone in my family rides and I certainly intend on following suit. Popping wheelies on a highway weaving through traffic is certainly not a safe or wise thing to do.

I'm not saying what Neil was doing is bad...it appears that he was on a backroad and was wearing a helmet. The guy I spoke of was doing neither.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...:nod:
> ...


 I would have laughed my ass off too. It serves the dip sh*t right for being a moron.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice CBR bro. I like racing motocross, but i wouldnt mind having a sportbike either.LOL


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

oops sorry Draco I didnt mean to stir this up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments all. Stunts (in a controled enviornment) keep the sport interesting and entertaining..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 So because he wasnt using his best judgement that makes it funny to see someone "sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill"!?!?

Have a heart buddy!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

dracofish said:


> While we were driving down one of the expressways on Long Island last summer there was a jackass that was weaving through traffic on a yellow CBR. He started doing wheelies and then proceeded to lay on his bike and even stand up while weaving through traffic going about 100mph. Why?!?!?!?!
> 
> As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...


 Laim ass SOB....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

come on now.. Dracofish was just being her self..

Shes good at that.. filling up some ones thread with a story about HER experiences..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ok no more fighting.

i have a friend who crashed his FZR 600 at 100+.







he looked at his speed on a tight turn and seen 100+







and let off the gas like a dumb ass.







well he ate sh*t and broke his leg. got a new bike about two months later. last week his friend layed his bike down going 100+ with a tank top on. he is hambuger now. =(

but on a lighter note my jeep is for sell for my down payment on my bike!







any buyers!?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> come on now.. Dracofish was just being her self..
> 
> Shes good at that.. filling up some ones thread with a story about HER experiences..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Am i right, slylie?

lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Riding a motorcycle is a responsiblity, not a game. When you're out there, you're representing the entire bike riding community, and if you're acting like an ass, the people that see you acting like an ass on a bike are going to think about that occurance the next time they see someone on a bike and assume that they're the same way, which isn't neccessarily true. It's the few that ruin it for the many as far as reputations go.

Neil, what's wrong with sharing experiences? Or, you just don't like it when someone does it in your thread? You have no problems doing it in other people's threads. I wasn't even saying that what you were doing was wrong! You went about it the right way! Why don't you look at the two threads that Slylie straight up and jacked from me, saying that they were stupid and nobody cares.

As far as me making the comment about the guy riding on the highway like that, I see far too many people acting foolish and getting away with it, while the people that go about the things the right way keep getting hurt by the foolish people. Case in point, a drunk driver kills a family in a mini van, but walks away unscathed. Here's another one...someone on a bike weaving through traffic and cuts through two cars. One of the cars goes to change lanes while the bike is cutting through (illegally by the way) and gets sideswiped. It happens all the time. I see far too many people on bikes acting like they're gods or something to look cool to their friends that think they don't have to obey the laws of physics and driving. In the end, it just causes accidents and people to get hurt. When I see someone acting like an idiot, then I hope they get their lesson taught to them, without hurting an innocent bystander in the process.

Like I said before, pretty much everyone in my family rides, I was raised riding on the back of my dad's bike, and I plan on getting my own in time, so I know about proper motorcycle safety. As Neil said, stunts in a controled environment are fine, but the person I was refrencing literally had a death wish.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I think stunts performed in a safe enviroment where noone but the rider can be injured is perfectly fine, once you start performing stunts and jeopardize the life of others it is clearly not acceptable.

Most riders i know think of Stunt riders as squids, people that clearly make the Hobby bad and ruin it for everybody else, if your going to ride, then ride... don't ruin it for those that love to ride.

Why do you think Harley owners hate Sport Bike owners.... because they give the hobby a bad rep.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


Life is all about judgment calls...the drunk driver that kills someone used bad judgement also....does that mean we should feel sorry for him? I dont wish people death when the act like a f*cking dumbass...but I dont feel sorry for them either if that is the result of their actions....we all make our own bed.

On a side note....What the f*ck is up with all the bashing? You people need to get a life and take all this petty sh*t off the board...it is getting old.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I think stunts performed in a safe enviroment where noone but the rider can be injured is perfectly fine, once you start performing stunts and jeopardize the life of others it is clearly not acceptable.
> 
> Most riders i know think of Stunt riders as squids, people that clearly make the Hobby bad and ruin it for everybody else, if your going to ride, then ride... don't ruin it for those that love to ride.
> 
> Why do you think Harley owners hate Sport Bike owners.... because they give the hobby a bad rep.


I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that in most states, you can get a motorcycle liscense as soon as you're old enough to drive a car. They just made the age 18 in CT, and I still don't think 18 is old enough (in most cases) to handle a motorcycle. You're just learning how to drive a car, yet they're going to let you get a bike liscense? I'm all for making the age 21. Most younger people drive street bikes because they're generally cheaper and more abundant than Harleys. Notice I said "gererally." Of course Ducatis are pricey, but you don't see many 18 year olds riding them either. People that ride more expensive bikes generally drive them with a much safer attitude, probably because they spent a lot more money on them. I know when I have the money for my chopper, I'll freak out if a bird craps on it let alone drive carelessly to increase the chance of scratching the paint.

I also don't agree with carrying passengers in most situations. Sure, if you have a Goldwing or some other bike that's more like a car with two wheels, then fine, but street bikes are not meant for two people. Carrying around someone like a backpack on a bike is just increasing the risk of harming two people instead of one. I could never carry someone on a bike. I would never want to risk it, even if I was very sure of my driving skills.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 I have no pity for jackasses.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I was at school and this guy drives in on a very nice street bike so we started talking to him and one guy was telling about how he was driving down the freeway and a maniac blows by him on a street bike while doing a wheely, he said the guy must have been going around 150kmh, he just finished saying how crazy this guy must have been when the dude who rode in on the bike says"ya that was me"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not about the sports bike all that much and the stunts but dont mind seein em

in an enviorment were noone innocent will get hurt. im more of a crusier








cant wait to get my bike i want one pretty much like the one in my

profile


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Am i right, slylie?
> 
> lol


 dude u are right on, in my books.









.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i hate it when people call Others squids... i have been called a squid many times because i enjoy stunts.. WTF?

which is safer..

DOing stoppies and wheelies at 40 MPH or banging up the twisties at 100+ and passing cars in blind corners?..

damn hypocrits.. THe people who talk sh*t about Stunters usualy cant do squat themselfs.. The just talk trash because they have nothing better to do.. Losers.. I stunt and hit the twisties.. I dont call people squids or morons because they dont wear gear, i just ride and be cool with everyone..

The people who talk the most trash typicaly Have Years of experience under their belt and they cant even drag a knee or get it up. losers..

holy sh*t draco. you have a very large and elongated opinion about EVERYTHING.. LOOOL


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 No we should no feel sorry for the drunk driver that kills someone, but with your philosophy, we should "HOPE" theat the drunk driver gets into a deadly accident. I personally dont think it is right to "hope" that something bad happens to someone and get off on it when if it does.

Now I do agree that if someone is using bad judgement and they incounter something because of it then they get what the deserve. But I wont be sitting there hoping that it happens and get off on it when it does! Thats just plain evil in my eyes.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> we should "HOPE" theat the drunk driver gets into a deadly accident. I personally dont think it is right to "hope" that something bad happens to someone and get off on it when if it does.


Tell me where I said the word "hope." I never said I hoped or wished he would get into an accident. I said I would laugh if he did. As people said above, I have no sympathy for people that bring stuff upon themselves. Now, if he was just cruising around normally and someone cut him off in a car causing him to get into an accident, then it would be a tragedy. Just one of life's little ironies.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> No we should no feel sorry for the drunk driver that kills someone, but with your philosophy, we should "HOPE" theat the drunk driver gets into a deadly accident. I personally dont think it is right to "hope" that something bad happens to someone and get off on it when if it does.


 If this was directed to me, I never said I "hoped" something bad would happen, simply that I dont feel sorry for someone if they are acting like a jackass and injure themself in the process. That is the risk you take when you act like a fool. I actually feel worse for the drunk that messes up because their judgment is impaired, where the person that is not intoxicated and is just showing off is fully aware of what they are doing and just dont give a sh*t.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Riding a motorcycle is a responsiblity, not a game. When you're out there, you're representing the entire bike riding community


lol..this is the most funniest thing i have ever read ...lol..so because i drive a car i represent the driving community...when i ride my bicycle i represent the bike community...
















damn evil knievel doing all those stunts,doesn't he realize he represent the bike community..irresponible he is


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Motorcyclists have always carried a negative image. Harley guys are all a bunch of beer slinging, tattooed, bearded, angry, destructive men, right? Well, that's what I'm talking about. It's a bad image. All those Harley guys I grew up with are a bunch a sweet, hard working, teddy bears. sh*t, my grandfather was a member of a club that was affiliated with the Hell's Angels, back when they were the Hell's Angels! He was also a cop! Street bike riders are all a bunch of kids looking to show off, right? Those are the images I'm talking about.

When you ride a bike, it's your responsiblity to try to improve that negative image that bikers carry.

I also never said that Evil was bad. I said that stunts in a controlled environment are fine. Pulling tricks in rush hour traffic going down one of the major arteries of Long Island is not a controlled environment.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> > As a sidenote, I would have laughed my ass off if I saw that guy sprawled out all over the highway next to some roadkill a mile down the road...
> 
> 
> what a fucked up thing to say


i was thinking the same thing, especially after my cousin died on a bike.

not a cool thing to wish upon someone.







[/QUOTE]
It's not like I don't know someone that died on a bike. One of my b/f's good friends from HS was riding his bike with a girl on the back and a truck cut them off, resulting in them sliding under the trailor. She was decapitated. Someone else I went to HS with died doing a bike stunt for a movie.

I know about bike safety...practically everyone in my family rides and I certainly intend on following suit. Popping wheelies on a highway weaving through traffic is certainly not a safe or wise thing to do.

I'm not saying what Neil was doing is bad...it appears that he was on a backroad and was wearing a helmet. The guy I spoke of was doing neither. [/quote]
It doesn't amtter if you knew someone or not. just because I know a black or hispanic person doesn't make it ok for me to make a racist comment.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Riding a motorcycle is a responsiblity, not a game. When you're out there, you're representing the entire bike riding community, and if you're acting like an ass, the people that see you acting like an ass on a bike are going to think about that occurance the next time they see someone on a bike and assume that they're the same way, which isn't neccessarily true. It's the few that ruin it for the many as far as reputations go.
> 
> As far as me making the comment about the guy riding on the highway like that, I see far too many people acting foolish and getting away with it, while the people that go about the things the right way keep getting hurt by the foolish people. Case in point, a drunk driver kills a family in a mini van, but walks away unscathed. Here's another one...someone on a bike weaving through traffic and cuts through two cars. One of the cars goes to change lanes while the bike is cutting through (illegally by the way) and gets sideswiped. It happens all the time. I see far too many people on bikes acting like they're gods or something to look cool to their friends that think they don't have to obey the laws of physics and driving. In the end, it just causes accidents and people to get hurt. When I see someone acting like an idiot, then I hope they get their lesson taught to them, without hurting an innocent bystander in the process.
> 
> Like I said before, pretty much everyone in my family rides, I was raised riding on the back of my dad's bike, and I plan on getting my own in time, so I know about proper motorcycle safety. As Neil said, stunts in a controled environment are fine, but the person I was refrencing literally had a death wish.


 This is stupid. Why not say that everyone with a car is representing the drivign community? Because that's just a blanket statement of retardation.

Sorry to interject. Go back to your normally judgemental comments.

That is all.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> When you ride a bike, it's your responsiblity to try to improve that negative image that bikers carry.


 Do you actually believe that someone can improve that negative image that bikers carry? This is an image that has stuck around for sometime, and to think that one person deciding to ride responsibly can change the image is living a fantasy.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > we should "HOPE" theat the drunk driver gets into a deadly accident. I personally dont think it is right to "hope" that something bad happens to someone and get off on it when if it does.
> ...


 After re-reading your statement I now see that you didnt say "hope".









I still dont agree with the fact that you would be "laughing your ass off" after someone was killed on the highway! That to me just seems like you dont give a sh*t about human life.

I know he caused what he got, but to laugh about it damn.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> > Riding a motorcycle is a responsiblity, not a game. When you're out there, you're representing the entire bike riding community
> 
> 
> lol..this is the most funniest thing i have ever read ...lol..so because i drive a car i represent the driving community...when i ride my bicycle i represent the bike community...
> ...


 Hey pack, watch your words, bro. ***









***...... as you are representing the fish hobbiest community, the male community, internet user community, american community, english speaking community, forum user community, and the sarcastic persons community.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > When you ride a bike, it's your responsiblity to try to improve that negative image that bikers carry.
> ...


 So you're saying that since they have a bad rep already, then people should just give up and not care about making it better? Apply that way of thinking to almost any other circumstance where a stereotype is involved and then get back to me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol people may not voice it but the idea of stereotypes exist sub conciously.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Lol people may not voice it but the idea of stereotypes exist sub conciously.


 Yeah, and I'm sure that if you were ever the victim of a stereotype that was either not true or didn't apply to you, then I'd hope you'd want to change it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'd want to change it most defintely as anyone else would want to change theirs. BUT we live in the real world and one person(unless political or otherwise) can't do sh*t to change the entire world's mind.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I'd want to change it most defintely as anyone else would want to change theirs. BUT we live in the real world and one person(unless political or otherwise) can't do sh*t to change the entire world's mind.


 If I can change only one person's perception of something, then it's worth it to me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

right....but how do you know that their entire perception on something is changed?? How do you know their sub concious still doesn't hold on to that piece of information and thats what they think of when they hear biker or skater or hispanic or black or muslim or white or indian or whatever...

You don't and as long as people aren't harming others why try and change their views?? It's their opinion why must you change it especially if they think it but not openly voice it.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd want to change it most defintely as anyone else would want to change theirs. BUT we live in the real world and one person(unless political or otherwise) can't do sh*t to change the entire world's mind.
> ...


 OMG someone que 'america the beautiful'


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

I didnt read this thread completely, mainly because me and peacock dont seem to get along well in threads, but anyway, dracofish sounds like she said something she wished she wouldnt have said... like a spur of the moment sex yell of someone elses name other than the woman under you...

why not just apologize and fix your post dracofish? woman balls got that testosterone built up ego pressing on you?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> I didnt read this thread completely, mainly because me and peacock dont seem to get along well in threads, but anyway, dracofish sounds like she said something she wished she wouldnt have said... like a spur of the moment sex yell of someone elses name other than the woman under you...
> 
> why not just apologize and fix your post dracofish? woman balls got that testosterone built up ego pressing on you?:nod:


What do I regret saying? That I have no sympathy for someone that acts foolishly and harms themselves? Other people have agreed with me and I see no one flaming them, as they shouldn't. I'm not going to take back what I said, because it's how I feel. Someone that drives with no regard towards themselves or others doesn't deserve any sympathy if they get hurt. I can only hope that they don't hurt anyone else in the process.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, you should take it back... For instance.

I feel that all men and woman that are thieves (ie robbery at gunpoint) should be killed by the state. They are the scum of society who have gave up on economic growth and can only live by parasiticly sucking off others... now you see, some people that read this have robbed at gun point, or people have family/husbands etc that have... i dont say it because it only makes me look like a pompus asshole.

Hitler spoke his mind and people followed... he turned out to be the worlds biggest jackass of all time... your not doing too good yourself their dracofish...









remember, your coinsense isnt something your born with, society gives it to you when you start to work for it. You should get to know society better


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Good readings!!!!

Why would some people, Well two say they would laugh if someone crashed or something to that nature.

Like if either one of you saw someone being dumb crashed in front of you that you would actually laugh and say thats what he gets for being dumb or irresponnsible. WHat a bunch of bullshit. Quit trying to be cool!

Like either one of you havnt done anything irresponsible or dumb in your life. Please!!

A certain person on here i dont think has ever done anything wrong in there life and always seems to follow Peacock around and usally bashing him. Her and her boyfriend need to get over it and leave him alone!

Like when a thread from here that Peacock has posted in gets brought over too Predfish for bashing. I have seen this, and wonder why.

But, Dracos litlle man for a BF always has to add his stupid comments about Peacock, why? Is he that infactuated with him or something?

Just dont know why Draco doesnt stay out of Neils threads, its obvious she doesnt like him.

By the way i love predfish!!!!!!!!!!!

Just my $0.02


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice wheelies


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Good readings!!!!
> 
> Why would some people, Well two say they would laugh if someone crashed or something to that nature.
> 
> ...


she doesn't like anyone from what ive seen.

Especially well hung, huge ego, gothic hater, politically correct, know it alls like myself... did i miss anything?

o wait, is this the part where you say "ya asshole" too late, i said it for ya


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

here are a few of me, sorry they are blurry, grandpa isnt used to use a camera


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Um, what's a puca puca? I get along with plenty of people. In fact, the only people I see flaming me here are the ones that I've either a) owned in past discussions about fish and/or the female anatomy, or b) have personal problems with me or my significant other over entirely different circumstances. And no, I'm not even talking about Neil. I'm not arguing with him and have no argument with him or the pictures he posted. As I said before, people agreed with me in this thread and I don't see anyone flaming them. The only people that are flaming me are the people that don't like me for other reasons and are using this as a lame excuse to get some knocks in.

As for you, kblove, I don't follow Neil around. I don't post in many of his threads at all anymore, and I certainly haven't said anything bad about him in this one. In fact, I said that he was going about things the right way. Get off the whole me following Neil thing, because I don't. If anything, you have on obsession with being my own personal little troll. Every time you pop up and say something like this you get flamed right back and then end up apologizing later for it. Don't use my b/f as a tool to flame at me. We are two separate people. You also make it sound like my b/f is the only one saying anything, when in reality both parties are guilty.

As for me trying to be "cool," well, you really don't have a clue. I have known plenty of people that have harmed themselves due to their own stupidity and I've said it right to them that it was their fault and they'll get no sympathy from me. Whenever I've hurt myself because I wasn't being careful (i.e. cutting up greens and slicing my finger open) I've always been the first to say that I deserved it because I wasn't being careful. Don't put words into my mouth. I have never once stated that I've done nothing wrong in my life. I am a human being and I have made mistakes in the past. I have atoned for those mistakes and have learned from them. Those mistakes will never be made again. I'm sure I'll make more mistakes in the future and I'm sure I'll learn from them too. But one thing's for sure, I'll never drive a motor vehicle with no regard for other people, which is really what I was talking about in the first place. People always manage to twist my words into making it sound like I have some grand scheme of hating anything and everything. People that know me, I mean really know me, know that I am a very spiritual person and have a grand respect for many things. Blunt stupidity is not one of them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

BTW, nice pics, Nate.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

> People that know me, I mean really know me, know that I am a very spiritual person and have a grand respect for many things. Blunt stupidity is not one of them.


Damn draco, you fooled me. i always thought you were just a chubby uptight sexually oppressed walking Bon Bon


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> > People that know me, I mean really know me, know that I am a very spiritual person and have a grand respect for many things. Blunt stupidity is not one of them.
> 
> 
> Damn draco, you fooled me. i always thought you were just a chubby uptight sexually oppressed walking Bon Bon


Oh, you're so cool. Let's go with the personal insults now...really mature! It's great that you have nothing else to go on and so chose to stoop to such levels. Your age shows!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> > People that know me, I mean really know me, know that I am a very spiritual person and have a grand respect for many things. Blunt stupidity is not one of them.
> 
> 
> Damn draco, you fooled me. i always thought you were just a chubby uptight sexually oppressed walking Bon Bon












ROTFL so much i


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this thread sunk to a low that we dont want on this board.


----------

